# Please, help me save my baby Cory Panda. Pictures included.



## Violence (Aug 27, 2008)

Tank:
I have a 55 gallon tank. 8 Panda Cory's, 9 Mollies, 3 Golden Apple snails, 3 Pleco's. 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites, 10-15ppm Nitrates, Ph 7.4, temp. 79.8. Sand and Rounded Gravel (part of the tank now has sand). Has a Tetra 70-80 Filter (If I'm not mistaken). 25% water changes once every week and half/two weeks (more or less often if needed), siphon the gravel once a month or two, also as needed. They get “ambient” natural light from 8 hours to 10 hours a day, but no direct sunlight. I practically never put the lights on. Last water change was today. My test kit is with drops, not with strips. Tank is fully cycled, I have a thermometer. There's wood, rocks (without calcium and such), a lot of plants, caves and other various hiding places. Half of the tank (horizontally) has bubble air stones, and two other corners of the tank also have small air stones.

(I hope I'm not forgetting anything).

Tank mates:
All other Cory's are very happy and active (very hyper) swimming through the bubble walls and munching non stop. The Pleco's are growing VERY quickly, as well as the Snails which are having extreme growth-boost, the Mollies have been makin' a lot of babies. So I guess they're all really happy and healthy. Except for one of my male Mollies which has a Pop-Eye caused by the bubbler's which are now turned down a bit and the swelling has also gone down. I had a few losses caused by an extreme heat wave and no electricity (3 Cory's 3 Mollies). Last bought was three Mollies about a month ago.

Food:
Sinking Pellets for Catfish, Algae Wafers, Blood worms, Sinking Tropical "grains", Mosquito Larvae, Brine-Shrimp, Dry Shrimps, Zucchini, Grapes, Carrots, Plankton, Salad, Cucumber, Apples, Tropical fish flakes. Usually all the non-veggie food is eaten after 5 minutes. I feed them often during the day at small doses but making sure they all get a piece. Veggies which are not eaten during the night (I throw them in before I go to bed) are removed the next morning. 

Symptoms:
One of my smaller Cory Panda's is in a really bad state. Lethargic, ragged fins, darkened "skin", no open wounds, fungus or signs of other disease. His hummm, mustache? (I forgot the name sorry) is intact. He just seem as if he is dying. He does not look like his “original” self anymore, he doesn't even look like a Cory Panda (which he is). There's no signs of any parasites, fungus, wounds or bacteria, there's nothing “physical” only his color darkened and his fins are ragged and missing. There's no aggression from other tank mates. He has been hiding a bit because I had to take in Cichlids (emergency) which now I don't have since over a week. So I was "used" to not seeing him often, but his state deteriorated very quickly.

I love him, he was such a happy fish, always active and hyper and cute.

This is him before 








(For direct link, click here: http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t17/kKreuz/Site/ssite3.jpg )

This is him now.
(For Direct link, click here: http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t17/kKreuz/Site/ssite1.jpg )










He has a baby face, he's my baby, I love him so much.








(For Direct link, click here: http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t17/kKreuz/Site/ssite2.jpg )

Meds:
The only things I have is Melafix, API Liquid Fungus Cure (containing; Neuroflavine, Providone/Colloid) and Aquarium salt (but this is not good for Cory's).

Does anyone know what's wrong with my Cory?
How do I treat it?
What are his chances?
Should I put him in the breeding net?

Please help me.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

my most educated guess would be abuse from the cichlids if not a disease carried in by them.. im leaning more towards the abuse..
i dont know if i would net him for a breeding net, that may stress him more even though that sounds like a good idea and might be his best bet..can you see him eating? can you see anyone picking on him? i cant really tell you his "chances" but he looks pretty beat up, and id say if any other fish are picking on him hes doomed.

off topic but just so your aware, most plecos grow to about 18'' ... alot of people keep 1 in a minimum 75gallon tank - just giving you the heads up! 

goodluck with that little guy


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree with onefish, your best bet is to make sure no one it picking on him and let time do its thing. It wouldn't hurt to dose with some melafix, perhaps add some stress coat? He doesn't appear to be diseased... Just beat up.

Best of luck! He is a cutie


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, the poor baby! Have you noticed any aggression from the plecos during feeding time?


----------



## Violence (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, I KNOW the Pleco's will outgrow the tank I already found a home for them when this hapens. For now they're happy and healthy and still growing problem free. I saved them from a son of pregnant dog who wanted to throw them out of his window on CARS!!!!! Can you imagine that? I bought a 55 gallon JUST for them... Best I can do.

Nope, it's not the work of the Cichlids, I thought it might of been, but they're long gone and he was fine when I gave them away, so it's not them. the other Cory's are playfull and happy but not aggressive at all. The Mollies probably don't even know the Cory's exist. My Pleco's are REALLY friendly and don't care and are problem free, there's no aggression at all. 

I was thinking fin rot too. But isn't there any other problems that come with that? I mean, if one fish has something wrong with them, the others might have something too or act differently? Could be somehting itnernal? Because the other small Cory is in PERFECT condition.


----------



## Violence (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh and the Pleco's are really docile also, there's enough food for everyone (see the list) so all my fish are healthy and happy and they all get their food. As I said, the dry foods (non-veggie foods) are usually ALL eaten except timy bits which go at the bottom and my Cory's eat it and at night they all get tons of veggies so the Pleco's don't have any competing to do. I even feed them veggies during the day sometimes, my Pleco's come out a lot (except the Albino one, he's a bit of a pussy and each time he's swimming and sees me he hides), the others swim around even during the day, I actually thought they were more nocturnal. And I hand feed them sometimes too, except the Albino one, so all my fish get their food.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

In my humble opinion you really should perform the water changes each week. Same for vaccuming the bottom. Plecos are large poo producers and some are territorial. Could be aggression is taking place after lights are off. Once per day feedings will also help clean up the water. I am not a fan of chemicals or medications in the aquarium except for hospital tank. Rather it is my view along with others that by maintaining water quality many fish can combat illness through their immune system just as humans do. From your test results your water is good. Were these results before water change or after? Sometimes despite our best efforts fish die. All fishkeepers lose fish now and then. But by maintaining a WEEKLY maint routine many of those deaths can be prevented and fish can and do heal on their own. I hope your cory gets better.


----------

